# Pedigrees



## Lizabissrae (Jun 15, 2017)

What do I look for in a pedigree if I want a stable dog as a family companion. All of the abbreviations are overwhelming. What if the father has no titles but the mother has SCH3 SCH2. What in the heck does schutzhund even mean....are schutzhund dogs only working dogs? Can a schutzhund dog be a nice family companion? When I think of schutzhund I think of the guy in a suit and a dog attacking the pads. I do own a GSD now...but did zero research on her. I feel like I won the lottery with her because she is so mild mannered. I want to get another but don't want to press my luck.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Titles won't tell you if a dog is a good family dog or not. And unless you really know the individual dogs, like some on here do, the pedigree won't tell you either. Those titles are basically testing the dog to standards expected of the breeds. Not all breeders will bother to get the dogs titled. And no, titling a dog isn't exclusive to working line dogs. You can get a good family dog from working lines too. You just have to be honest with your breeder about what you're looking for and they have to know their dogs well enough to know if they have a dog that'll fit your needs. You also have to have a breeder that you can trust to be honest enough with themselves to admit they don't have a dog to fit your needs if that's the case. If you have a pedigree post it and I'm sure there's a couple of pedigree pros that would be happy to weigh in on it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

post the pedigree

be very careful , think twice if you even want to bring another dog into your household

you won the lottery - you got what you wanted --- a GOOD DOG -- may be 180 degrees
from what a good gsd should be --- but that doesn't matter because you are super happy

bringing in another dog will change that dynamic ---


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

A lot of labs and Golden's fit your description. A gsd should have a modicum of human aggression. Should be a dog capable of work. Sadly that's been gotten away from. I think the biggest thing that's missing is intensity and drive. Not over the top prey drive.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

There are all kinds of different people with MDs, and all kinds of people with PhDs in this world. All have the same professional certification and were proven to be competent when tested, but all have different _personalities_.

Go out and meet the dogs. Some might be a wonderful fit, some less so.


----------

